# Stihl FS 76 pole saw attachment?



## Squatch (Jan 12, 2018)

I have an FS-76 in great shape, and need a pole saw (as long as possible being redwood country) for occasional pruning. Anyone know if the newer attachments will fit a 76? Or if there are any options available.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jan 13, 2018)

I don`t think it will fit, because the FS 76 has a drive tube assembly with Ø 24 mm / 15/16''. The newer attachments HT-KM have a attachment for 25,4mm (1inch) drive shafts.


----------

